# Can hardly keep up with orders for these.



## Dudley Young (Feb 6, 2011)

Using Les Elm's instructions for the 50 cal with the Hornady round.


----------



## nava1uni (Feb 7, 2011)

Your shop is very nice.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 7, 2011)

That's way to clean to be a working shop.:wink: Is that a floral rug? No it can't be, I need to get my eyes checked!:frown:


----------



## rkimery (Feb 7, 2011)

It's so, well....clean! How do you find anything? :laugh: (kidding)

Your shop looks great, and I wish mine was that clean!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 7, 2011)

I'll be happy to trade him his shop, floral rug and ALL given the location of it Roy ...

_Mrs._


----------



## cnirenberg (Feb 8, 2011)

I wish I could see my floor. Sweet looking shop.


----------



## Rangertrek (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice looking shop, I have trouble just getting in the door without tripping over something.  Continued success with the 50 cal.


----------



## JohnU (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow that looks nice!  Ive never been that organized with anything!  Congrats with the success!


----------



## Lenny (Feb 10, 2011)

I'll echo what everyone else said ... Nice Shop!

Now, how about a pic of one of the 50 cal. pens put together?


----------



## steeler fan1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Great to be busy. As far as the shop all I can say is:  SHOWOFF SHOWOFF SHOWOFF:biggrin:

I did notice in the third picture, just above the jet, there is one screwdriver that is a little askew. Might want to straighten that:wink:.

Good luck with the pens.

Carl


----------



## Woodlvr (Feb 11, 2011)

Very nice setup. I have a dozen of the 50 cal but have not learned how to do them. Yours look great. Where do you get your bullets, I would like to try making these one day.


----------



## areaman (Feb 11, 2011)

congratulations on the pen sales, and great looking shop!


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 11, 2011)

Congratulations on finding a product that sells well.  My bride wnts to know, "How much do you charge to clean and organize a shop?'
Charles


----------



## airrat (Feb 11, 2011)

How much would you charge us to dirty up those pictures so our wives cannot see a clean shop.  Then they won't know that it can be done.


----------



## Dudley Young (Feb 11, 2011)

I get the bullets here:http://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/item.asp?sku=000035165 I get the brass and all the other parts from wood-N-Wimsies.


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 11, 2011)

Dudley, Nice work buddy!  I can get over the cost of the bullets though!


----------



## Dana Fish (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice looking shop!!
Would you mind posting a close up of your drill press table, looks like you have an interesting setup going on there. 

Cheers


----------



## ThePenWizard (Feb 14, 2011)

WOW what days does the maid come it to clean the shop. Couldn't you have just a little dirt. Hope my wife never sees this shop. LOL
Great looking 50s


----------



## ttpenman (Feb 14, 2011)

I just bought some 50 cal pen kits but haven't made any yet.  On the kits you turn a wood 'projectile' for the nib end.  I see you use a real round.  How tricky is it to drill out the round for a pen?  Also, how do you make the round attach to the casing to allow changing refills?

BTW -- you do have a  nice clean shop.  I can see my floor but not the top of my bench.

Jeff in northern Wisconsin


----------



## Daniel (Feb 14, 2011)

Jeff, there is a tutorial on how to make the 50 cal pen with a real projectile. It is rather complicated to try and put in a post but a very good way to do it. I've made several and I consider it the closest thing to outright custom pen making as anything I have done. Very little of anything from a kit is used but I prefer the cigar pen kit for the pieces you do need. Mainly transmission the tubes refill spring and one of the bands just to help keep things aligned and tidy looking. I actually purchased a bunch of the individual parts from Rizheng at one time but the quality is not the same. In 20 20 hindsight I would just go with Cigar kits from CSUSA or other Dayacom supplier.

Drilling the bullet is the hardest (highest precision) step and the Hornady round makes it even a little more difficult because it comes to a sharper point. but it is a match round precision made and looks like it. If you can find them a nickle plated casing looks real nice with it also. I know one turner found some in Israel for I think about $5 each.

Dudley, Nice to see someone to busy. And can keep the shop clean in the process.


----------



## glycerine (Feb 14, 2011)

Dudley, those look GREAT!!!


----------



## dplloyd (Feb 14, 2011)

Good news on the tutorial and supplies. I have buyers piqued about these 50cal pens. 

Nice to hear you are BUSY. My dad was retired Navy also.


----------



## Woodlvr (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the link Dudley. Keep that shop clean.:wink:


----------



## jjudge (Apr 12, 2012)

I use the Barret .50 solid copper bullets.

But, I have to say: those Hornady bullets do look quite nice.


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hope your getting a good deal on those 50BMG Hornady projectiles?  Had to stop shooting my 50BMG due to the cost of those things!  Was like, BANG....there goes $8.00, BANG = your teeth a rattling for a good long while and the fella at the next bench is picking his stuff up off the ground from the muzzle blast!   Hehehehehe





Scott (50's are fun) B


----------



## jjudge (Apr 13, 2012)

How do you drill them out -- without scratching the metal?

I've been using spigot jaws for the Barnes Tac-X solid copper bullets (drilling on the lathe). Recently, I've bad a "bullet holder" from delrin/acetal ... but don't like it.

I think I'll move to a cylindrical bullet holder, with a hose clamp to hold the bullet. Maybe it should be wood.


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 13, 2012)

jjudge said:


> How do you drill them out -- without scratching the metal?I've been using spigot jaws for the Barnes Tac-X solid copper bullets (drilling on the lathe). Recently, I've bad a "bullet holder" from delrin/acetal ... but don't like it. I think I'll move to a cylindrical bullet holder, with a hose clamp to hold the bullet. Maybe it should be wood.


 
getcha a Beall Collet Chuck for you lathe and go to ebay and do a search for 800watt(seller name), he sells the collets that go in the chuck, just look for ER32 collets. You can typically chose from standard or metric measurements. The price will be around $150 to include shipping once you buy both and get em to the house. But it will be the best investment you ever made! And I stand behind that one especially if you are into the rifle shell pens or kitless stuff. But there are many many different options that you can use them for besides those two that i named......just ask around, you will see.


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 14, 2012)

Dudley, how do you keep things so fringen' clean and orderly????? How do you have that vacuum attached to catch stuff off the lathe??


----------



## lorbay (Apr 27, 2012)

Dudley Young said:


> Using Les Elm's instructions for the 50 cal with the Hornady round.


 Has anyone seen these instructuions on IAP.

Lin.


----------



## tool-man (Apr 27, 2012)

Check this from library http://www.penturners.org/forum/f139/iap-library-pens-77365/  It is the first item.



lorbay said:


> Dudley Young said:
> 
> 
> > Using Les Elm's instructions for the 50 cal with the Hornady round.
> ...


----------



## lorbay (Apr 28, 2012)

tool-man said:


> Check this from library http://www.penturners.org/forum/f139/iap-library-pens-77365/  It is the first item.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep seen that one, but not the one from Les Elm.

Lin.


----------



## jeweler53 (Apr 28, 2012)

http://www.woodworkforums.com/video/50 CPBpP.pdf

Here is he link to the instructions.


----------



## PenPal (Apr 28, 2012)

Dudley,

Like your layout, follow Les Elms contributions you will find his shop is immaculate, large Painted and most perfect in every way he is the master of many things, makes working wood locks, incredible animals with the scroll saw, one of the best innovators on this site bar none. While everyone talks the talk he walks the walk, a caster of delicate blanks , delicate in he ties his own flies uses a short trace and incredible feathers one either side on a white background. Must be something in the water in Calgary Canada. He can make pens from ordinary so well they jump out of the page at you, in quantities we only dream of consistently sells a huge variety of his ORIGINAL WORK, as an innovator he tops the list individually. I have followed his progress from day 1 and I say to you the ABC of what you are now making he mastered years ago. Leses workshop is part of his house finished like most peoples front room immaculate.

I admire your deference and honesty in using his name and instructions, all of us could do well to watch and learn when he details his experience and knowledge.

Have a friend here in Australia not far from me who makes world class fishing rods by hand from Japanese Bamboo shredding from huge Bamboo poles to a hand finished product that is translucent and perfection IMHO who received a pen made by me from Les Elms tied fly blank who is tremendously impressed. This maker of rods travels the world flyfishing, writing, demonstrating the art of fishing. His trademark handles are Aussie Burls and the intricate engraving he commissions would blow your mind. He lives in a city of 30 odd thousand people, self taught and terrific. He and Les remind me of home grown geniuses who simply go about their art, make money not excuses, lead the field with no angst.

Congratulations in seeing past the woods to the individual masters and putting into practice
his detailed instructions along the lines anyone can follow. I clearly remember his early contributions when he offered a humble timber he mastered and the pages of rejection and downright discourtesy extended to him not I might add with regard to his workmanship almost perfect pics etc.

Kind regards Peter.


----------

